# What's that fish?



## SarahJane (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi.

This was caught at Lake Broadwater, and I'm curious to know what it is. I've checked some of my books, but I feel this fish has a rather large head relative to body size and looks to me more like a marine species. 

Thanks

Sarah Jane


----------



## swampie (Jan 20, 2015)

Spangled perch me thinks......if it came from the fresh that is....


----------



## zzeplinispire (Jan 20, 2015)

I think Its name is shining fish


----------



## SarahJane (Jan 21, 2015)

That could definitely be the one, and what I've read it's quite common too. Thank you.


----------



## Shotta (Jan 21, 2015)

the big lips and yellowish colouration looks to be a javelin fish,what do the dorsal spines look like if any? woops didn't see the above posts (javelin=grunter..


----------



## Vixen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep that's a fish alright.


----------



## butters (Jan 21, 2015)

Spangled perch as above


----------

